# Got Hov's Papers!!



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

I got the 6 generation ped. There's quite a bit DeLa Cruz in the 6th gen. I want to share it so you guys can help me figure out if he's a good bloodline or not. He's my first registered dog! I dk what I'm looking @/for exactly!
How can I post the pedigree on here?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

You can take a picture of it.... or if the litter was registered on APBT online pedigrees then you can jsut give a helpful member the Dams name and the Sires name.


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

I can't take a picture. This pedigree is HUGE! its like 2' x 2'...

I noticed there is a lot of Dela cruz "crazy lew" 6 gens ago and a couple in the 5th gen.
And there's also alot of Blue fantasy "ly".


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm going to try to scan it!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Yah atleast scan 4 Gens....

Maybe this will help, One of our members george posted this website in the Links sections about a week ago i thought you might want to try it out.

http://peds.bullybreedresource.com/

^^^^ free pedigree posting ^^^^^


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Yah atleast scan 4 Gens....
> 
> Maybe this will help, One of our members george posted this website in the Links sections about a week ago i thought you might want to try it out.
> 
> ...


Yeah but that would take you a year and a half to get your ped up unless some one already entered dogs from you ped lol... What are the sire and dams name of your dogs? and the grandparents names?


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

The sire is Garcia's Popeye and the dam is Hartley's Roxie. Grandparents are Taylor's Raquel, Four Rivers Titan, Hartley's Golden Boy, & Hartley's Miss Lady.


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

Heres the ped. I did the best I could LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey right on good job... 

I would say notable dogs would be Gaffs Silver simba, Gray Lines Raider II, Castillos, Savoy Brown, and Garretts Revelation. You have some gaff, white rock, and perdues in there... Those are Am Staffs, You also have Gray Lines Raider II a pretty respectable dog. If someone were to ask me what bloodlines he was... I would say Razors Edge/ Gaff.... just to keep it simple.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

At least you have some decent RE in there. I think RE's Stacking Domino is a nice looking bully. jmo. I'm not a lover of the low rider bully and most of these seem to be the longer legged version. So I think you did pretty well in getting Hov.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

If you look in the albums at SutterCane album of Dogs in my ped( I found it on page 15) you will see pictures of Re Throwing Knuckles and Stacking Domino and Gaff's Silver...( I just went blank and can't remember , sorry. But that might give you an idea of what to expect Hov to look like when he gets grown.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Gaffs Silver Simba looks like a mastiff IMO... hes HUGE!


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

rosesandthorns said:


> I'm not a lover of the low rider bully and most of these seem to be the longer legged version. So I think you did pretty well in getting Hov.


I'm not a big fan of the low riders either! I wanted an XL monster pitbull! (atleast 80 pounder) I hope I got him! Hov's dad weighs 85 lbs.

Thanks for the info on the pics! They are awesome!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

nice ped. gorgeous dog however u spell that word lol. we have a few of the same dogs in our peds. check mine out i'm sure u'll see a few that are recognizable to yours. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------

